# multiple port versions



## myha (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi,

I have a question regarding version of packages in ports... If for some reason I upgrade some package and have some problems with it, how can I downgrade the package to older version? Or how can I install specific version of some package?


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 25, 2010)

I've never used this before though.

ports-mgmt/portdowngrade



> Portdowngrade helps to downgrade FreeBSD ports by analyzing the history of commits to the port and presenting the user the list of changes. By selecting one, the port can be set back to a previous version easily.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 25, 2010)

If using portmaster or portupgrade to install/upgrade ports, be sure to include the -b switch, as this will create a backup package (.tbz) of the currently installed version, before installing the upgraded version.

That way, if you want to downgrade, you just pkg_delete the installed version, and pkg_add the old version.


----------



## myha (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,
thanks for info, I am using portupgrade so I will try the -b option, although the portdowngrade seems to be a better option... Will try both to see what can be achieved.

thanks for answers,
brm


----------

